# Broads With Rods 5th Annual Fishing Tournament For Women



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Broads With Rods 5th Annual Fishing Tournament for Women will take place on Saturday, May 5, 2012 at Bastrop Marina, 4515 Trammel, Freeport, Tx from 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Cash prizes will be awarded to the largest slot red, largest speckled trout, largest flounder along with 3 fun pots. We will have a silent auction, sell T-shirts and will also be selling BBQ plates throughout the day. Visit our website to get your printable entry form at www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com or at any of the local marinas in the area. You may also contact us at [email protected]. Hope to see you there


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Why would you move it to the same weekend as the bastrop tournament is every year for the last 9 years???


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=395453

Every now and then I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

*broads with rods fishing tournament*

We stand corrected, we had contacted Mr Nowlin who told us their tournament was the weekend of the 12th,something must have changed,hope it all works out.thanks www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the Tournament, hopefully a couple of teams from TLA (Texas Lady Anglers) will be able to attend!


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

ReelAttitude said:


> Looking forward to the Tournament, hopefully a couple of teams from TLA (Texas Lady Anglers) will be able to attend!


Thank you! Hope to see you there and I hope your Texas Lady Anglers can make it too. We always have such a good time. Hope you have visited our website too. Please call us if you have any questions. Nora


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

my wife and friend of hers will be fishing, ill be the lonely dude on the boat singing to myself. they fished it a few years back and had a lot of fun, espicially for someone that usually doesnt like to fish.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

fishinfool said:


> my wife and friend of hers will be fishing, ill be the lonely dude on the boat singing to myself. they fished it a few years back and had a lot of fun, espicially for someone that usually doesnt like to fish.


 Thanks so much...so glad they had a good time and also that they will fish it again this year. We always have such a good time at the weigh in station and at the ceremony when we give out that cash! This year our contribution recipient will be the Womens Shelter of Brazoria County. See you guys and ladies on May 5th!


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*Bait?*

Is there a bait camp near launch point open on tournament weekend?
Thanks can not wait!!!!!!


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

7Lfarm said:


> Is there a bait camp near launch point open on tournament weekend?
> Thanks can not wait!!!!!!


 Yes, Bastrop Marina always starts selling bait on or before 6:00 a.m. We will also have a registration booth at the marina starting at 5:00 a.m for late registration. Thank you for asking. Nora Hooker


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Broads With Rods Fishing Tournament for Women*

Broads with Rods 5th Annual Fishing Tournament for Woment is taking place Saturday, May 5th at Bastrop Marina, 4515 Trammel in Freeport, Tx. from 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Cash prizes will be awarded to the largest slot red, largest speckled trout and largest flounder by weight. We also have 3 fun pots, largest croaker, hardhead and hard luck pot. We will also be selling dinner plates for $6.00 each along with t shirts, visors, koozies. We will have a raffle and silent auction as well. Visit our website for rules and registration at www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com or call us at 713-299-3037.


----------

